# First prototype



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

4 bricks short and a few soaps. Bluestone on order., this is my helpers house, his sister is getting married and his parents need the back yard put back together, pro bono whatever its called eh lol. 










Was a pretty good fit but not perfect. Version 2 will be different.


----------



## Fancis Casini (Jan 31, 2013)

looks good J ...now which way does that wind blow...its pot luck with them outdoor fps may freebwithu! :thumbup:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

It was breezy the last couple days, seem to come from the side. I mentioned to him to be aware of the wind, lean the logs up the back wall if need be.


----------



## bytor (Jan 23, 2010)

dom-mas said:


> Absolutely loving the idea of using a split flue tile for the sides of the smoke chamber...what a great idea.


We.ve been doing our smoke chambers out of refractory slabs the last couple of years... 12 x 24 x 2.5"... Like an oversized firebrick. Sure makes it a lot quicker.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

What product are you using for the pour Bytor?

I'm going to cast the whole throat after I make version 2.


----------



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

bytor said:


> We.ve been doing our smoke chambers out of refractory slabs the last couple of years... 12 x 24 x 2.5"... Like an oversized firebrick. Sure makes it a lot quicker.


Bytor, I thought your system of beveled firebrick in the smoke chamber was one of the most impressive I've seen. I might do similar on my own house. No way I could charge enough for that for a customer though.:thumbsup:


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

JBM said:


> 4 bricks short and a few soaps. Bluestone on order., this is my helpers house, his sister is getting married and his parents need the back yard put back together, pro bono whatever its called eh lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Smooth as a baby's bottom !:thumbsup: Came out real nice !


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Love this thread. 

An outdoor rumford. I'm interested in how this will act in the long term


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

All outdoor fireplaces are prone to puff from time to time eh? I think the Rumford draws better then most deep squatty boxes plus the bonus of keeping people warm in front of it. but we will see how it does for sure.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

Great work JBM! I would be proud to have that in my back yard :thumbsup:


----------



## dbrons (Apr 12, 2010)

agree, very nice work. I like the rumford in that the firebox is easy  The throat/chamber is the issue and your technique is a way to give the actual rumford design through your own craftsmanship - I like that. :thumbsup:

What do you have, a seating wall on each side? 
Dave


----------



## bytor (Jan 23, 2010)

JBM said:


> What product are you using for the pour Bytor?
> 
> I'm going to cast the whole throat after I make version 2.


We've been using 'Kastite' castable refractory from Chicago Firebrick. I think the name may have changed recently though... now owned or made by Allied Minerals (?).
By the time it makes it's way North to us we're paying about $45 per 50 lb. bag


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

dbrons said:


> agree, very nice work. I like the rumford in that the firebox is easy  The throat/chamber is the issue and your technique is a way to give the actual rumford design through your own craftsmanship - I like that. :thumbsup:
> 
> What do you have, a seating wall on each side?
> Dave


My helper did it a few years ago, maybe a year before finding me. I dont think he had access to anyone as far as pointers or layout goes. I think he will bury it with the pavers, (behind it is a nice patio)


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I was attempting to make another form today. I think its going into the scrap pile. 

What im trying to accomplish is to lean the throat back 4" to get past any 2x6" framing I might run into. Inspectors here want a 1" airspace behind the blockwork now as well. Making it essentially a 2x7 framed wall. Words cant express how much I loathe the 1" airspace. I suppose ill just build 25" chimneys?? (off the house)

So anyways, I was well underway when I realized I couldnt meld 2 angles the way I thought I could.



















I would need to have better carpentry skills then what I got to fill in that side flat.


----------



## Fancis Casini (Jan 31, 2013)

JBM said:


> It was breezy the last couple days, seem to come from the side. I mentioned to him to be aware of the wind, lean the logs up the back wall if need be.


Oh I've heard and seen that remedy for many years lol....and it does force feed a throat. Im burning my inside 50'' slant right now in 50 degrees, just put a 12'' elm on...draws like an artist while still using the same ole 1:30 ratio.

A while back I had mentioned to you on the Rumford blog about leaning the p cast throat back......however for just 2'' I'd merely place the headers together and claim the extra 2'' and if need be 2 by 4's can be used at the chimney instead of 2by 6's....I've done it for years.[not for the p casts]
I do go to 28'' on exterior fps .....it gives a heck of a lot more cold protection. Funny thing about cold exterior fireplaces is that large throats and big fires dont keep them warm, its the frugal heat flow that does it.

You do realize that by leaning back that already far to the rear throat it'll want more persausion to keep smoke in. In doing it you cant let it become shorter with the angled sides ie the oposite problem a slant has. Also it cant be made deeper to help flow or else you loose that 2'' al over again


----------



## Fancis Casini (Jan 31, 2013)

Bill, Brytor's rounded brick throat is very nice, he applies himself however thickening the breast lintel on a slanted fireplace, being better than a double L shelf.. is mixing a slant with a straight back's respiratory design.....why put that flue back further than 8 to 9'' in a slant.....use 4'' or 5'' front breast wall,.. up 8'' to the angle of a reversed damper angled plate,.. will give 16'' to the top of the 3-3/4'' throat. If you need the pipe back more,.. merely slowly lean it as it rises but best plumb and on the interior.....nothing draws thru a straw better giving after burned heat off for days! The very best slanted Rumfords are those that have 16'' throat chambers and stay 20'' or less in depth....ie not much slant yet an up front throat. Rumford was headed that way with his experiments.....and that bedroom ''little slant'' had one. It was also at a time when Franklin's stove smoked like hell and he took on a partner whom slanted it's rear wall thereby curing it! Again Jim Buckley likes to leave out the added remark stating the experiment was to make a metal and ceramic hearth stove ....moveable! So that p cast they the straight back was not what Rumford was doing nor that he failed where they succeeded! Rumford never wanted a p cast for a fixed f.p.....he did retro fits and the front walls varied too much....his mind was on chasing the Franklin stove already 75 years ahead of him however the slanted rear wall was installed around the time of his experiments, if I recall right. I would advise anyone building a rumford to read close his essay and footnote before they think they are choosing his best design!


----------



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

I was referring to the beveled brick in the smoke chamber.


----------



## Fancis Casini (Jan 31, 2013)

artisanstone said:


> I was referring to the beveled brick in the smoke chamber.


not the throat chamber?......many mix the two....if not I wonder if Brytor would repost them pics


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Instead of corbelling brick out and parging over to keep it smooth, he cuts a bevel in the brick and lays them up, it does look pretty slick


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Ive been sticking these cut off pieces here, what do you all think


----------

